# Carpenter Tempted to buy drywall tools



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

I do the odd drywall job. Am doing a basement in January, and am using all mud set trimtex beads. I'm so tempted to go buy a 24" tube, corner roller and applicator. 

I have a banjo for the taping but would like to speed up other stuff.

Good idea? I'm making good on the job and don't mind getting some quality tools..


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

I would say yes. The corner tools are going to save you a lot of time. The flusher or whatever it is called. I usually can't justify pulled out the boxes and bazooka on small jobs because it takes so long to clean them all out. Something you can clean up quick like your banjo is great. I don't do bigger jobs anymore so I use my banjo way more than my bazooka.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

heavy_d said:


> I do the odd drywall job. Am doing a basement in January, and am using all mud set trimtex beads. I'm so tempted to go buy a 24" tube, corner roller and applicator.
> 
> I have a banjo for the taping but would like to speed up other stuff.
> 
> Good idea? I'm making good on the job and don't mind getting some quality tools..


The job I'm working on right now has 450 apartments and a massive amount of common space, every piece of drywall was hung and finished by hand, non of these guys have special tools. The sanding crew does it all with poles, no power tools.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

As you expand the drywall finishing is probably the first thing you will sub out anyway.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Heavy d . You done lost your mind!! 


There ain't money in drywall!! :no:


----------



## HNContracting (Oct 22, 2015)

blacktop said:


> Heavy d . You done lost your mind!!
> 
> 
> There ain't money in drywall!! :no:


This ^


----------



## thehockeydman (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm not sure I've ever seen a more relentless critic of the drywall trade than Blacktop :laughing:


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

thehockeydman said:


> I'm not sure I've ever seen a more relentless critic of the drywall trade than Blacktop :laughing:


I'm just trying to keep others from making bad choices !! :whistling


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

heavy_d said:


> I do the odd drywall job. Am doing a basement in January, and am using all mud set trimtex beads. I'm so tempted to go buy a 24" tube, corner roller and applicator.
> 
> I have a banjo for the taping but would like to speed up other stuff.
> 
> Good idea? I'm making good on the job and don't mind getting some quality tools..


I know I'll catch some chit from saying this..but by the time you get the learning curve of the C/P Tube ..The basement could have been completed with the methods your already use too. 

$15 applicator http://www.jobsiteready.com/product/corner-rollers/DAVIS-3-inch-Corner-Roller
Plus shipping ....But still cheaper than the route your looking at .. And suppose the tube /corner roller /applicator ain't what you thought It would be .. It takes some time to learn those tools .. They look easy ...Trust me I know !!


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

If you aren't a drywaller, it only makes sense to do small jobs as a part of a larger job. You don't need special tools for that.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

The learning is often worth more than a small loss of productivity in the short run.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

hdavis said:


> If you aren't a drywaller, it only makes sense to do small jobs as a part of a larger job. You don't need special tools for that.


yep!! All you need is a Hawk , a fiver/10'' broad knife /12'' broad knife .. And a good collection agency !!!


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Metro M & L said:


> The learning is often worth more than a small loss of productivity in the short run.


I get that ! But in the long run . I'd rather make money.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

blacktop said:


> yep!! All you need is a Hawk , a fiver/10'' broad knife /12'' broad knife .. And a good collection agency !!!


Several years ago taper had a family emergency & had to split.

Guy from NY came by & I hired him, start in the morning.

Whole bunch of small jobs in a concentrated area, not suitable for production taping tools.

I showed up and there he was with a Hawk & Knife....

I had never seen a taper with a Hawk. Didn't know what to think.

Holy Be Jeezus could that guy string tape & fling some mud...

Never seen another guy with a Hawk since then.

All bread pan out here.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

griz said:


> Several years ago taper had a family emergency & had to split.
> 
> Guy from NY came by & I hired him, start in the morning.
> 
> ...


You said it ...I didn't ! BREAD pan!


----------



## SamM (Dec 13, 2009)

Stick with the hand tools. If you want more speed then get one of superseal's magic corner tools


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

Can't believe it hasn't been mentioned yet. You definitely need a drywall spoon.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

griz said:


> Several years ago taper had a family emergency & had to split.
> 
> Guy from NY came by & I hired him, start in the morning.
> 
> ...


All hawks here, all I've ever used is trowels but knives are popular enough.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Youngin' said:


> Can't believe it hasn't been mentioned yet. You definitely need a drywall spoon.


That's basically what Superseal is using !! :whistling


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

By no means am I a drywall expert but from my limited exposure, 1st with bread pans then with hawks, hawks are a lot easier to clean.


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

I hated my pan... Used it for a couple years and then bought a hawk recently. 
Won't be going back.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Rio said:


> By no means am I a drywall expert but from my limited exposure, 1st with bread pans then with hawks, hawks are a lot easier to clean.


OTOH, if you're using setting compound, you can use two plastic pans and let them set, then twist to get the hardened compound out...


----------



## antonioooooooo (Mar 8, 2010)

Hawk and trowel definitely takes more practice than pan and knife. Still struggling with trowel technique.... Little jobs, forget production tools.. No point.


----------



## SamM (Dec 13, 2009)

I don't even break put my hawk unless it's at least 4 sheets. Early on I worked with a stucco guy who wouldn't use a hawk or pan. 4" knife and a trowel. Basically used the knife as a hawk. Hard to understand how exactly it works without seeing it but it was slicker than greased snot. He could sling mud as fast as anyone.


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

Well I guess you guys are right. The amount I will be drywalling doesn't justify the cost or learning curve of these tools.

Blacktop I won't be going into drywall full time, I am a deck builder first and foremost. But I do finish some basements and actually enjoy diversified work. Maybe when I grow bigger in the future I can sub it out to save time, but for now I take what I can get.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

SamM said:


> I don't even break put my hawk unless it's at least 4 sheets. Early on I worked with a stucco guy who wouldn't use a hawk or pan. 4" knife and a trowel. Basically used the knife as a hawk. Hard to understand how exactly it works without seeing it but it was slicker than greased snot. *He could sling mud as fast as anyone.*


I doubt it very much.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

I'd go with resisting temptation here.:thumbsup:


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

superseal said:


> I doubt it very much.


Oh no. Don't doubt it! The French Canadians invented that style. They keep the bucket right there by their side on a rolling platform and can scoop it out and spread it faster then you can get it off a hawk. Edit......and they don't use a do it your self h o corner spoon either .HI


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

blacktop said:


> Oh no. Don't doubt it! The French Canadians invented that style. They keep the bucket right there by their side on a rolling platform and can scoop it out and spread it faster then you can get it off a hawk.


Sorry fellas, not buying it :no:


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

superseal said:


> Sorry fellas, not buying it :no:


Not many vids on it. But I'll try to find my boy 85' he's from Indiana but was taught by a Frenchy . He's faster than your comer spoon !!!I can tell you that !! :laughing:


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

It can be very fast, depending what you're doing. It's also easier on you than holding a loaded hawk all day.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

blacktop said:


> Not many vids on it. But I'll try to find my boy 85' he's from Indiana but was taught by a Frenchy . He's faster than your comer spoon !!!I can tell you that !! :laughing:


I hope you find it, I'd love to see it!:thumbsup:


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Just remember blackie, I can do corners just like you as well...life is all about choices.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

blacktop said:


> Not many vids on it. But I'll try to find my boy 85' he's from Indiana but was taught by a Frenchy . He's faster than your comer spoon !!!I can tell you that !! :laughing:


I think your sucking in too much white powder :thumbsup:


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

I like to see your boy 85 stucco a 7000 sq ft mcmansion using a rose trowel and a 4" blade...please find me that video.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

superseal said:


> I like to see your boy 85 stucco a 7000 sq ft mcmansion using a rose trowel and a 4" blade...please find me that video.


Took me a while!!! my bad he's from CT.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## SamM (Dec 13, 2009)

superseal said:


> I like to see your boy 85 stucco a 7000 sq ft mcmansion using a rose trowel and a 4" blade...please find me that video.


It's saving a step, so it should be faster. Grab mud, apply. Done.
With a hawk it's grab mud, apply, refill hawk, ect.


----------



## christoff (Jul 16, 2009)

blacktop said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9K1s-JUs_2g


Wow, this guy is all business.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

blacktop said:


> Took me a while!!! my bad he's from CT. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C282GQnUFp8


I've seen that a few times. Guy is pretty quick.


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

I bought a nice new 12x5. Also csrbuilding has some 14x4s on clearance, got one for like 10 bucks.


----------



## Philament (Dec 9, 2014)

Except for bedding tape and inside corners, I use a straight 5x14 for pretty much everything.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I use a 6 inch for taping and first coat, then either a 12 or 14. Just regular concrete finishing trowels.


----------



## SamM (Dec 13, 2009)

I use a 14x5 curved trowel for first coat on butt joints and a 12x4 flat concrete trowel for everything else.


----------



## mnld (Jun 4, 2013)

If you want some good tutorial insight on hawk and trowel spend a few hours wading through some 2buckcanuck videos. Some of you may remember this guy.


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

I've watched all 2 bucks videos. Along with every other member of DWT like saskataper, Moore (blacktop) and a bunch others. Lots of great tidbits there. I have the gopro today, will post a video tonight of my first coat on flats.


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

Many years ago I was a drywaller buying carpentry tools. My neck is still thanking me.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

illbuildit.dd said:


> Many years ago I was a drywaller buying carpentry tools. My neck is still thanking me.


Just your neck? :laughing:


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

blacktop said:


> Just your neck? :laughing:


:laughing:
Ha and my elbow and my feet (LOTS of time on stilts) wrist fingers. Drywall is no joke man!


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

I redid a small closet with the trowel method- I used a pool trowel. It didn't leave sharp edges, and was kinda nice and smooth. I will definitely be be trying it here and there.


----------



## mnld (Jun 4, 2013)

madmax718 said:


> I redid a small closet with the trowel method- I used a pool trowel. It didn't leave sharp edges, and was kinda nice and smooth. I will definitely be be trying it here and there.


Careful with that pool trowel. Smooth is not necessarily flat.


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

Well here is the gopro video. One of my ceiling bevel joints first coat.


----------



## asgoodasdead (Aug 30, 2013)

nice work. one of the trowel videos I watched said don't "fist" it, press 2 fingers against the spine for better control. but your work looks smooth fisting it.

I had a few ceiling patches in my house and my 11x4.5 curved trowel and extra hawk haven't come in the mail yet, but I picked up a 14x4 straight trowel the other day. so I gave the French Canadian style a shot with a 4" knife in my other hand, and I was pretty pleased. especially since I'm normally a righty and used the trowel in my left


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Nice work Heavy_D . I'm always impressed watching a trowel user . 

I've never been bright enough to make em work.:whistling

You've given me a kick with that vid tho..I'll have to pull out my 10'' flat trowel the next time I block in and give It a go. 

Trowel finishing is an art ...I've tried It ..It's a hard tool to master.


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks guys. Just gotta work on my inside angles....

Here are pics of how I left the job Friday. 

I dislike knives because I'm not good at loading areas up with mud with them, corner bead for example. Maybe my mud was too runny.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

And no...I've yet to get my foot caught up . Ive done this to every Warner bench I have.


----------



## mnld (Jun 4, 2013)

blacktop said:


> And no...I've yet to get my foot caught up . Ive done this to every Warner bench I have.


You know Rick, if you put that handle the other way, you can set two of them side by side and walk them around.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

mnld said:


> You know Rick, if you put that handle the other way, you can set two of them side by side and walk them around.


:laughing: That took me a second !!!!


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

blacktop said:


> And no...I've yet to get my foot caught up . Ive done this to every Warner bench I have.


I like it!!


----------

